# Help! CEL P1176 audi a6 Acura tech needs help with an audi



## pqgti (Oct 27, 2003)

I don't have a vag-com but I pulled a p1176 from the ecu on this 2001 Audi a6 2.8. I know the flex(before the cat) on this passangers side cat bank1 is leaking, could this cause a p1176? I recently replaced the drivers side bank2 cat because of a p0430. I am hoping this exhaust leak is causing this code, can anyone tell me different? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Help! CEL P1176 audi a6 Acura tech needs help with an audi (pqgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pqgti* »_I know the flex(before the cat) on this passangers side cat bank1 is leaking, could this cause a p1176?

It sounds plausible. The sensor might not respond as expected to changes in a/f ratio because of the leak. I would expect it to be more of a problem if fresh air were somehow leaking in, which seems unlikely, but you never know...


----------



## pqgti (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Help! CEL P1176 audi a6 Acura tech needs help with an audi ()*

Thanks for the help. I repaired the exhaust, tomorrow I will try to set the monitors. wish me luck


----------



## pqgti (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Help! CEL P1176 audi a6 Acura tech needs help with an audi (pqgti)*

Repaired the exhaust leak before the cat (flex) and cleared the code. Road tested the vehicle a couple times and set the cat and o2 sensor monitors to ready. Looks like I fixed it!! Thanks again.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Help! CEL P1176 audi a6 Acura tech needs help with an audi (pqgti)*

You're welcome. Glad it turned out not to be a bad cat...


----------

